# Forum meets.



## sawtooth (Feb 17, 2011)

I've signed up for the following meets and look forward to seeing new faces and playing different courses. 

East Brighton - March 9th
Red Libbets - April 8th
Blackmoor - June 27th
St. Pierre - Aug 2nd
Cooden - Aug 12th

What have you signed up for this year?

I think thats all of them, its hard to keep track


----------



## Bratty (Feb 17, 2011)

Redlibbets and Cooden from that list. See you there, mate!

Plus a bit of a piggyback on a Scottish meet in September!


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2011)

Good job you reminded me, forgotten to put East Brighton in the diary.  Wouldn't want to upset Smiffy.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 17, 2011)

Possibly East Brighton, but definitely Redlibbets, Cooden and Blackmoor from your list.


----------



## dieseldave (Feb 17, 2011)

East Brighton and Red Libbetts for me looking forward to puting names to faces and hopefully some good golf.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 17, 2011)

Red Libbetts
Woodhall Spa
Blackmoor
Cooden

And possibly East Brighton if there is a space.

Looking forward to meeting new faces.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2011)

Beau
Blackmoor
St. Pierre

Probably as much as I can get away with this year!


----------



## john0 (Feb 17, 2011)

None cos all you selfish sods keep arranging them for down sarf !!


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2011)

None cos all you selfish sods keep arranging them for down sarf !!
		
Click to expand...

Taken the hint yet ?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 17, 2011)

None cos all you selfish sods keep arranging them for down sarf !!
		
Click to expand...

Build it and they will come 

I'm playing at...

Woodhall Spa
Beau Desert


----------



## john0 (Feb 17, 2011)

None cos all you selfish sods keep arranging them for down sarf !!
		
Click to expand...

Taken the hint yet ?  

Click to expand...

No.....can you please make things a little clearer for me?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2011)

And possibly East Brighton if there is a space.
		
Click to expand...

There's space Roger. Get yer name down


East Brighton
Beau Desert
Blackmoor
Cooden
Scotland


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2011)

None cos all you selfish sods keep arranging them for down sarf !!
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy a week in Scotland early September we've got a space free in our cottage


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2011)

And possibly East Brighton if there is a space.
		
Click to expand...

There's space Roger. Get yer name down


East Brighton
Beau Desert
Blackmoor
Cooden
Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Erm. Aren't you forgetting one?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2011)

And possibly East Brighton if there is a space.
		
Click to expand...

There's space Roger. Get yer name down


East Brighton
Beau Desert
Blackmoor
Cooden
Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Erm. Aren't you forgetting one?
		
Click to expand...

And Woodhall Spa


----------



## JustOne (Feb 17, 2011)

East Brighton - March 9th
Red Lipstick - April 8th
Blackmoor - June 27th
Cooden - Aug 12th
Woodhall Spa - (Apr 16th?)
Beau Desert - (May 24th)


----------



## john0 (Feb 17, 2011)

None cos all you selfish sods keep arranging them for down sarf !!
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy a week in Scotland early September we've got a space free in our cottage


Click to expand...

Top or bottom bunk?


----------



## Robobum (Feb 17, 2011)

Just 'gator infested Blackmoor for me.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2011)

East Brighton - March 9th
Red Lipstick - April 8th
Blackmoor - June 27th
Cooden - Aug 12th
Woodhall Spa - (Apr 16th?)
Beau Desert - (May 24th)
		
Click to expand...

Flippin' eck! Isn't that ALL of the current scheduled forum meets?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2011)

None cos all you selfish sods keep arranging them for down sarf !!
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy a week in Scotland early September we've got a space free in our cottage


Click to expand...

Top or bottom bunk?
		
Click to expand...

We'll alternate so you don't get too sore


----------



## Twire (Feb 17, 2011)

Just St Pierre at the moment.....that's the trouble with living down the South West, every meet is miles away.


----------



## ADB (Feb 17, 2011)

Only two for me so far

Blackmoor - June 27th
Cooden - Aug 12th


----------



## brendy (Feb 17, 2011)

Get your arses over to Ballyliffen you moany old women.

I will be there and will let you throw cream pies at me for 20 mins solid if you get the drinks in!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 17, 2011)

So far

Dundonald Links (tomorrow)
Dalmahoy
Ballyliffin,

missing the big one at Machrihanish due to work aaahhh


----------



## brendy (Feb 17, 2011)

So far

Dundonald Links (tomorrow)
Dalmahoy
Ballyliffin,

Glad to be at the big one at Ballyliffin  aaahhh
		
Click to expand...

There I fixed that one for you Steve.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hanbury Manor
Goswick III


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 17, 2011)

So far

Dundonald Links (tomorrow)
Dalmahoy
Ballyliffin,

Glad to be at the big one at Ballyliffin  aaahhh
		
Click to expand...

There I fixed that one for you Steve.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate,Machrihanish is the Scottish Major tho and Ballyliffin the Irish one


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 17, 2011)

Hanbury Manor
Beau Desert
Blackmoor


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 17, 2011)

Blackmoor
Hanbury Manor

and hopefully a N.E. Lincs mini meet for me, Hickory and WDIG


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2011)

Hanbury Manor and Blackmoor for me - at least that'll be 2 new courses this year..


----------



## TXL (Feb 17, 2011)

East Brighton - March 9th
Hanbury Manor - April 5th
Red Libbets - April 8th
Blackmoor - June 27th
Cooden - Aug 12th

Also happy to host folks at Camberley Heath on Sunday June 26th and/or Tuesday June 28th.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 17, 2011)

Beau Desert
Woodhall Spa
Goswick
Scotland
Brough
N E Lincs mini meet

Gonna be a good year!


----------



## rickg (Feb 17, 2011)

Beau Desert
Hanbury Manor
Bearwood Lakes (Mizuno Forum meet)
Blackmoor
Woodhall Spa
Oulton Hall (HDID Forum meet)
Goodwood (Trilby Tour Forum meet)

You didn't specify which forum....


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 17, 2011)

Goswick
That is it so far .


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2011)

You didn't specify which forum....  

Click to expand...

Aren't you playing in the Gok Wan sponsored "Poofs Open" in July?


----------



## rickg (Feb 17, 2011)

Aren't you playing in the Gok Wan sponsored "Poofs Open" in July?
		
Click to expand...

No mate....that's Murph..


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2011)

N E Lincs mini meet
		
Click to expand...

Where's the info for this one? Can't see it for love-nor-money. I may be interested.


----------



## feary (Feb 17, 2011)

Blackmoor for me


----------



## User20205 (Feb 17, 2011)

A couple for me 

East Brighton Part 2 - the sequel, March 9th 

& Cooden in August.

I really fancied Blackmoor also but I'm on my hols. 





			Just St Pierre at the moment.....that's the trouble with living down the South West, every meet is miles away.
		
Click to expand...

We could always arrange a South West meet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2011)

Blackmoor and St Pierre. All I can afford this year sadly and with the news that our hospital is looking at shared services or outsourcing as the preferred options then the threat of redundancy is back on the horizon


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2011)

A couple for me 

East Brighton Part 2 - the sequel, March 9th 

& Cooden in August.

I really fancied Blackmoor also but I'm on my hols. 





			Just St Pierre at the moment.....that's the trouble with living down the South West, every meet is miles away.
		
Click to expand...

We could always arrange a South West meet.  

Click to expand...

Yes we could. I'm sure me and Feary would be up for it as long as it's within reasonable distance of Brizzle.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2011)

Only Goswick for me at the moment though am looking to arrange a mini meet at Thorpe Wood in March. Sadly the 4 day week that were suddenly put on in January put paid to any other plans. Still I am sure others will crop up over Summer when the finances have recovered a little.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2011)

Machrihanish
Newtonmore/Kingussie
Dornoch Firth
Goswick


----------



## SyR (Feb 17, 2011)

South Winchester 20th Feb (micro-meet)
East Brighton II 9th Mar
Blackmoor June (mega-meet)

I'd like to do more but I'm rapidly running out of holiday!


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 18, 2011)

East Brighton
Redlibbets
Blackmoor
Cooden

That'll do for now.  

Golfmmad.


----------



## moonraker (Feb 18, 2011)

Only Blackmoor for me, as other events i play in make cash hard to find


----------



## Toad (Feb 18, 2011)

So far only:

Machrihanish

Dalmahoy


----------



## User20205 (Feb 18, 2011)

South Winchester 20th Feb (micro-meet)
East Brighton II 9th Mar
Blackmoor June (mega-meet)

I'd like to do more but I'm rapidly running out of holiday!
		
Click to expand...

Chuck a sicky !!!





			Aren't you playing in the Gok Wan sponsored "Poofs Open" in July?
		
Click to expand...

I know I would to play in this. where do I sign up ???


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 18, 2011)

South Winchester 20th Feb (micro-meet)
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Love it! Nearest the pin is the 17th, longest drive is the 3rd


----------



## feary (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm up for any course near brizzle


----------



## rob2 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am down for:

Hanbury Manor
Redlibbits
Blackmoor
Breadsall Priory

And as many more as I can get too as possible  

Rob


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2011)

East Brighton - March 9th
Red Lipstick - April 8th
Blackmoor - June 27th
Cooden - Aug 12th
Woodhall Spa - (Apr 16th?)
Beau Desert - (May 24th)
		
Click to expand...

Me too......................damn   And Hanbury Manor and Forest of Arden for the centenary knocks......


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2011)

Hanbury Manor and Blackmoor for me.

Looking forward to meeting people.

I hadn't realised how soon Hanbury Manor is, only just over a month away now!


----------

